# Outlook Besprechungsanfragen



## Maximus (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

was muß ich einstellen, dass Besprechunganfragen von Outlook 2003 auf Outlook 2000 so gesendet werden und auch korrekt werden?

Der Gegenüber (mit Outlook 2000) bekommt immer nur folgendes:


```
Received: from 104.176.147.44 by msi-nt1 ([104.176.147.100] running VPOP3) with ESMTP for <oehl@msi-computer.de>; Fri, 18 Feb 2005 14:51:00 +0100
From: "Jens Greeb" <greeb@msi-computer.de>
To: "'Mareike Oehl'" <oehl@msi-computer.de>
Date: Fri, 18 Feb 2005 14:51:56 +0100
Organization: MSI Technology GmbH
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/calendar; method=REQUEST; charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook, Build 11.0.5510
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.2180
Thread-Index: AcUVwQJl2b3k7W4HS2GFI3cQBkcepQ==
Message-Id: <VPOP31.5.0e.20050218145100.125.11fc.2.90e89a47@msi-nt1>
X-Server: VPOP3 V1.5.0e - Registered

BEGIN:VCALENDAR
PRODID:-//Microsoft Corporation//Outlook 11.0 MIMEDIR//EN VERSION:2.0 METHOD:REQUEST BEGIN:VEVENT ATTENDEE;ROLE=REQ-PARTICIPANT;RSVP=TRUE:MAILTO:oehl@msi-computer.de
ORGANIZER:MAILTO:greeb@msi-computer.de
DTSTART:20050218T130000Z
DTEND:20050218T220000Z
TRANSP:OPAQUE
SEQUENCE:0
UID:040000008200E00074C5B7101A82E00800000000204E2864C915C5010000000000000000100
 00000AF073C5708ADB54793C92AE463D082BD
DTSTAMP:20050218T135156Z
DESCRIPTION:Zeit: Freitag\, 18. Februar 2005 14:00-23:00 (GMT+01:00)
  Amsterdam\, Berlin\, Bern\, Rom\, Stockholm\,
  Wien.\n\n*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*\n\n\n
PRIORITY:5
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-IMPORTANCE:1
CLASS:PUBLIC
BEGIN:VALARM
TRIGGER:-PT15M
ACTION:DISPLAY
DESCRIPTION:Reminder
END:VALARM
END:VEVENT
END:VCALENDAR
```

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Besten Dank im voraus.

Gruß Maximus!


----------



## tkoeder (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Nur dass es ab und zu (selten) doch mal funktioniert. Das deutet darauf hin, dass es nicht unbedingt eine Einstellungssache an meinem PC ist, denn sonst würde es ja immer nicht funktionieren.

Bin aber bei der Lösung noch nicht weitergekommen. Bin ebenfalls für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## tkoeder (25. Februar 2005)

Hab jetzt zwei vielversprechende Lösungen gefunden (bei mir geht's):
Microsoft hat unter Q307313 in der KnowledgeBase einen Artikel, wo steht, dass es Probleme geben kann, wenn beim Senden der Besprechungsanfrage das Häkchen gesetzt ist: "Erinnerung (15 min vorher)". Dies erzeugt den Eintrag TRIGGERT15M in der 6. Zeile von hinten in Deiner Mail. Dies ist eine iCalendar-Funktion, die wohl in Outlook 2003 neu implementiert wurde. Offenbar kann Outlook 2000 nicht mit dem Minuszeichen umgehen. Daran scheitert dann die ganze Geschichte.
Abhilfe 1: Einfach den Haken rausnehmen bei "Erinnerung". Notfalls den Haken hinterher (nach dem Senden der Einladung) wieder reinmachen.
Abhilfe 2: Unter Extras / Optionen / Kalenderoptionen den Haken  bei "Beim Senden von Besprechungsanfragen über das Internet iCalender verwenden" entfernen.


----------

